# Pinarello Montello black chrome 1987



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Thought I'd post a pic of my Pinarello Montello - black chrome finish.

Specs: Columbus SLX, fully campy c-record (1987 vintage), selle italia fausto coppi limited edition saddle, 3ttt bar/stem, campy record pave tubular rims, vittoria cx/cg tires (the ones that were made in italy).


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

That;s just bullsh!tingly beautiful.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Teammate of mine in college had a TSX one of them.

Till a car pulled out in front of him on campus and the bike was toast. :cry

Still lust after one 'cause they were DARN nice lookin bikes!

M


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ctam said:


> Thought I'd post a pic of my Pinarello Montello - black chrome finish.
> 
> Specs: Columbus SLX, fully campy c-record (1987 vintage), selle italia fausto coppi limited edition saddle, 3ttt bar/stem, campy record pave tubular rims, vittoria cx/cg tires (the ones that were made in italy).


Absolutely Gorgeous bike! I can't stop staring/drooling! :thumbsup:

What size is it?


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. The frame is 58cm (c-c) with a 57cm top tube. I'll be doing a few "upgrades" to it soon. I found some 175mm cranks to replace the 172.5mm that are on it now. And I also found some deltas brakes and a rear derailleur in better condition than what's on there now. All the new parts are the same generation of C-Record so it'll still look the same.



rhauft said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous bike! I can't stop staring/drooling! :thumbsup:
> 
> What size is it?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ctam said:


> Thanks for the compliments. The frame is 58cm (c-c) with a 57cm top tube. I'll be doing a few "upgrades" to it soon. I found some 175mm cranks to replace the 172.5mm that are on it now. And I also found some deltas brakes and a rear derailleur in better condition than what's on there now. All the new parts are the same generation of C-Record so it'll still look the same.


Thought that looked like my size :thumbsup: Bella Bicicletta !!
Here's a pic of my nouvo-classic 58cm Cinelli Super Corsa / Record/Chorus








:thumbsup:


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice! Is your frame the newer version that uses Columbus Neuron tubing? 



rhauft said:


> Thought that looked like my size :thumbsup: Bella Bicicletta !!
> Here's a pic of my nouvo-classic 58cm Cinelli Super Corsa / Record/Chorus


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ctam said:


> Nice! Is your frame the newer version that uses Columbus Neuron tubing?


Yes it is and it's also for sale or trade...


----------



## timto (Feb 8, 2005)

*i've seen it in person*

It is a perfect bike. Ctam nails it - and you guy- this isnt' even his fav... I keep pestering him to out his beautiful collection...


----------

